# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Pijn bij duimtoppen

## Catharina01

Ik heb soms last van pijn bij de toppen van mijn duimen. Niet aan mijn vingers. Herkent iemand dit? Ik zou graag willen weten wat ik er aan kan doen. 

Met vriendelijke groet,

----------


## Leontien

Jaren geleden kende ik iemand die ook alleen aan de toppen van haar vingers tintelingen had. Bij haar was het zo dat er geen goede bloedtoevoer was naar de toppen van haar vingers. Je zou eens bij de huisarts langs kunnen gaan en navragen of dit een mogelijkheid is.

----------


## Adike

Als homeopaat weet ik dat er diverse homeopathische middelen zijn welke slaan op jouw klachten. Bij een consult zou ik ui kunnen zoeken welk middel je zou kunnen gebruiken.

----------


## Flogiston

Voor de zoveelste keer reclame voor jezelf aan het maken, Adike?

Beste Catharina, elke echte arts kan bij een consult uitzoeken wat de oorzaak is van jouw klachten, en hoe je een oplossing kunt vinden. Het is niet de bedoeling dat hier een hele rij van die Adike-reacties komt te staan van allemaal genezers die precies hetzelfde vertellen, namelijk "kom naar mij dan kunnen we uitzoeken welk middel je zou kunnen gebruiken".

Ik raad je aan gewoon naar je huisarts te gaan. Tintelingen in je duim kunnen op heel specifieke neurologische problemen wijzen, en als dat bij jou zo is wil je in goede handen zijn.

Het is ook mogelijk dat er ergens zenuwen bekneld zijn. Misschien doordat je vaak langdurig in een verkeerde houding zit of langdurig een verkeerde belasting ervaart. Denk bijvoorbeeld aan computeren, maar ook aan breien en dergelijke. Ook kun je een aangeboren vergroeiïng aan een bot of een pees hebben waardoor er iets klem komt te zitten. Als dat zo is kun je geen "middeltje" nemen, maar moet je de oorzaak aanpakken. Dat kan jouw houding zijn, maar het is evenzogoed mogelijk dat je fysiotherapie nodig hebt om je gewrichten weer los te krijgen, of dat je een kleine ingreep moet ondergaan om een zenuwkanaal wat breder te maken.

Je huisarts kan je hierin het beste adviseren.

----------


## Adike

Als homeopaat heb ik al uitgezocht dat er diverse homeopathische middelen deze klachten oplossen. Dus bied ik mijn diensten aan. Het is de bedoeling dat iemand van zijn klachten af komt. Op Flogiston reageer ik niet meer.

----------


## Flogiston

De homeopaat zegt:
"Als homeopaat heb ik al uitgezocht dat er diverse homeopathische behandelingen deze klachten oplossen. Dus bied ik mijn diensten aan. Het is de bedoeling dat iemand van zijn klachten af komt."

De acupuncturist zegt:
"Als acupuncturist heb ik al uitgezocht dat er diverse acupunctuurbehandelingen deze klachten oplossen. Dus bied ik mijn diensten aan. Het is de bedoeling dat iemand van zijn klachten af komt."

De iriscopist zegt:
"Als iriscopist heb ik al uitgezocht dat er diverse iriscopische behandelingen deze klachten oplossen. Dus bied ik mijn diensten aan. Het is de bedoeling dat iemand van zijn klachten af komt."

De neuroloog zegt:
"Als neuroloog heb ik al uitgezocht dat er diverse neurologische behandelingen deze klachten oplossen. Dus bied ik mijn diensten aan. Het is de bedoeling dat iemand van zijn klachten af komt."

De orthopeed zegt:
"Als orthopeed heb ik al uitgezocht dat er diverse orthopedische behandelingen deze klachten oplossen. Dus bied ik mijn diensten aan. Het is de bedoeling dat iemand van zijn klachten af komt."

De fysiotherapeut zegt:
"Als fysiotherapeut heb ik al uitgezocht dat er diverse fysiotherapeutische behandelingen deze klachten oplossen. Dus bied ik mijn diensten aan. Het is de bedoeling dat iemand van zijn klachten af komt."

Enzovoort.

Snap je nu waarom het niet zo zinvol is om op deze manier reclame te maken voor jezelf? Zeker niet als je dat doet in zowat elke draad die je tegenkomt?

Stel je voor dat anderen jouw voorbeeld zouden volgen...

Ik verzoek je dan ook te stoppen met het volspammen van deze site met zelfpromotie.

----------

